# mousery website design



## Anktian (Feb 4, 2013)

I wasn't sure where to stick this topic, so I slapped it in here. Figured it would be safe.

Rose (Kitei) and I have been working on a layout for my mousery website today. This is what we ended up with:

http://www.backwoodsrodentry.com/

I did all the designing and coding and Rose did all of the artwork for me to use. We do a lot of team jobs like this together, though most of our designs end up sold to online game owners for their sites. We plan on doing hers next.

Just thought we'd share. We've been having a blast.

[ Also, please note that none of my links work right now. I just plugged the layout up. I have to get the content up next. ]


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice start


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the mouse art. It looks great so far.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Lovely, looks far better than mine!  In fact, you've inspired me to perhaps do a little work on my site design right now...


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I really like where this is headed, especially the virtual mousery, it seems very professional!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Very nice beginnings.  I love the idea of the virtual mousery, and that you gave your fiance credit for his part.


----------



## Anktian (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, guys! We've been working pretty hard while still having a good time. I was feeling left behind with no website.


----------

